# nvidia drivers cause BSOD more details in post



## thompson56 (Oct 29, 2007)

i have just moved my components to a new case with a new motherboard after doing so windows installed the new drivers for the motherboard and then installed drivers for the nvidia geforce 9600gt that i have even though the drivers were already present. after it finished installing all the drivers i restarted the system and there were some odd graphical bugs at the bottom of the screen and that then progressed to the monitor flickering (i assume chaning from windows basic to areo) and i keep getting an error message saying some thing along the lines of the drivers have stopped responing and restored succefully after which i get the BSOD any help would be great the OP is windows 7 64 bit

edit: also the drivers in question are the 258.96


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try installing the driver from nvudias support site http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/win7-winvista-64bit-258.96-whql-driver-uk.html and see how it behaves


----------

